# Harvest more deer



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Heard the the Ohio Farm Bureau is pushing the D.O.W. to to cut the deer herd down.Any one hear this or is it just antother story started


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It's not really anything new. They have an agenda and they managed to get an artical in the paper. They have no influence over the game laws and they're just trying to get some public support. I doubt they get it.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I cannot speak for the rest of Ohio, but in my area of Northeast Ohio the farmers complain about the deer eating their crops. When you ask for permission, a large percentage will deny you. A majority of the landowners complain of past hunters and how they ruined it for us legitimate hunters.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Toxic I hear your pain..

What I don't understand is the farmer's attitude. That is like me complaining that my car is broke, then a mechanic offers to fix the car (for free, maybe even cut my grass if I let him fix it) and I turn him down because a prior mechanic screwed me over.

Silly.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2004)

I guess it was in the Columbus Dispatch Newspaper. they want the herd cut in1/2.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

...over on Archerytalk about it. Some seemed to be worried because the FB carries a lot of pull. Just have to wait and see I guess.

lg_mouth


----------



## Moonlighter (Jun 20, 2006)

The farmer's do have pull to be certain, maybe not over writing regulations, but influencing those that do. The auto insurance companies have ever more influence as they have more money. Look at all the changes that ocurred in West Virginia hunting the past few years, harvest down 30-50% in places from 2002. Ask those folks down there if they don't think farmers have pull. Took em only one season to get orgazined and reverse Sunday Hunting in most WV counties. Least that hasn't happened up here. The farmers and insurers helped cut WV's herd nearly in half, so don't discount their pull. We already have two extra days so somebody, somewhere in Ohio agree's we can afford to kill a few more. Couple years from now we might be saying the same thing they've been saying down below for the last few years.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Here some the conspiracy theorists.  I can't believe some of the things people believe. WV changed their regulations because the herd was one of the poorest/overpopulated in the country. PA did the same thing. Those herds NEEDED to be cut by a large margin. Now hunters are crying because they're not seeing 50 deer every outing. No kidding! Use some common sense.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I can't speak to how much clout the FB currently has but I do know that the DNR was unable to expand to Sunday hunting and get the legislation passed until the FB gave it their stamp of approval. That was a very lengthy multiple year process.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I would think that if the FB was so concerned about the herd size that they would police there own membership first. In my part of the state if the herd is to big then its nobody's fault but there own. Allow more hunters plain and simple. My point of view for Miami county is that I hope the deer eat their whole darn crop. I can't wait for the day when you can sue a farmer for failing to control his deer population (poor wildlife management) when there are deer/car accidents. Just think of all the hunting opportunities then.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

So now we're blaming farmers for deer/vehicle collisions? Wow, I need to visit this forum more often. I feel so misinformed.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Net said:


> So now we're blaming farmers for deer/vehicle collisions?


"We're" is plural, one person making that statement would be singular  

Don't throw everyone in the same pot


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Just watch...won't be long before someone tries it. Then Insurance companies will really get involved. Your greatgrandkids will have to go to zoos to see deer then.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

squid_1 said:


> I would think that if the FB was so concerned about the herd size that they would police there own membership first. In my part of the state if the herd is to big then its nobody's fault but there own. Allow more hunters plain and simple. My point of view for Miami county is that I hope the deer eat their whole darn crop. I can't wait for the day when you can sue a farmer for failing to control his deer population (poor wildlife management) when there are deer/car accidents. Just think of all the hunting opportunities then.


This may the single most idiotic statement I have heard or read since Al Gore said he invented the internet!

For starters the deer herd does not belong to whomever's land it is on. All wild animals in the state of Ohio belong to everybody.
As far as weather they let someone hunt on their property or not you don't seem to realize that it is THEIR property and they can let whomever they want on it! They have either paid for the land or are paying for the land.


----------

